# Who says the economy is bad... look how much $22.83 buys you



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

...from Mr. Shilala

some of you remember my thread where i was trying to buy some cheap stogies with whatever i had left in my pp account, $22.83. scott was the first to reply, so i bought the 'sampler' from him. this is what came in the mail on friday (i know, i suck at the time thing, but i had a really busy weekend)


























not only did he destroy me with sticks, as well as answer a boat load of questions about my new vino, but included (what i believe to be) a pound of beads, which were needed because i had two different types of beads in da vino.

the man is absolutely insane. thanks a lot scott, sorry it took me a few days to get this up. this is a ridiculous act of kindness that will not be forgotten. now my vino is not only full, but has a rock solid rh. give the man some rg

stearns


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

hey Scott, I got $22.83 in my pp account too


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Send it to me Ferdinand..I got something for ya! 

Well played Scott!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Another great Shilala transaction :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The guy is a beast!!

Hats off Scott.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

$22.83 = Bag-o-Goodies:r:r:r:chk:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Scott has this annoying habit of providing over the top value in his sales.

Well done!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Atta boy Scott. Well done:tu

Enjoy 'em Ben


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Send it to me Ferdinand..I got something for ya!
> 
> Well played Scott!


NO! NO! NO!

you're a sneaky bastage Bao, and I get to hit you first!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That Scott is amazzzzzzing!!!!

Nice hit!!!

BTW - Have you notice Scott's stogies arrive smelling really interesting??? Kind of like barnyard meets leather shop???

So many dark smokes so little time!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ben, those are all poopy value sticks just like you wanted.
Some of them are actually good. The IT ******* are good, the Liga ain't bad, the Tampa Sweethearts are really good, and the El Mejor is excellent.
Those bead bags are six ouncers that I had in my winador. Made them when I was making up bead bags cause a couple of the bags were too small for 8 ounces. They fit really nice in one of the few holes I had in my winador. They got displaced by some cigars right when I was packing your cigars and I knew you needed some more beads, so it worked out perfectly. 
I think you still need about four more ounces in that vino and you'll be right up to what everyone else is using, cause I think you already had an 8 ouncer. 
Enjoy the smokes, my brother. :tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice scott :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> hey Scott, I got $22.83 in my pp account too


Exactly what I was thinking...

:tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

noice.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

You gotta love the way Scotty rolls. Top notch gorilla right there!! :tu


----------

